# LTC class A permit question



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,
I would like to apply for a LTC permit and fully intend on taking any class necessary to fulfill certification requirements. I am currently filling out the permit and was told by a friend & a cop to be careful how I word the reason for requesting a license. My application is perfect and I do not have anything in my past that is questionable. I want to have a pistol for occasional target shooting and home protection. I live in Worcester.

Do I just keep to the point & write "Occasional target shooting and property protection"?

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I was told to put "All Lawful Purposes," nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## deputybrosie (Sep 14, 2007)

If you want a LTC class A, put " For all lawfull purposes" If you put target shooting they might issue you a different license


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

I would agree..." All lawfull purpose"


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

+1


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

What they said


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Depending on where you live in Worcester I would just put 
"I live in Worcester." no other reason needed. j/k
All Lawfull purposes. +2


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

What they all said. Don't get your hopes up about a LTC A in the clear. Most likely you will get one with restrictions.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

" All lawfull Purpose"

Is the only answer


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Hb13 said:


> Depending on where you live in Worcester I would just put
> "I live in Worcester." no other reason needed. j/k
> All Lawfull purposes. +2


:L:


----------



## L-93 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hb13 said:


> Depending on where you live in Worcester I would just put
> "I live in Worcester." no other reason needed. j/k
> All Lawfull purposes. +2


:-D :-D



5-0 said:


> What they all said. Don't get your hopes up about a LTC A in the clear. Most likely you will get one with restrictions.


I was also told this by my friend. He suggested not to go for anything less than the LTC class A & let them knock me down from there.

Thanks for all of the replies, I appreciate it.

As far as certification courses go...clubs & individuals seem to charge $60 - $100 for the course. The Worcester PD charges $20 for residents. Are both the WPD & the private courses teaching the same stuff?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

I think I took mine in Holden for free. It's just a basic safety course that you need. It was a while ago, but I think they have them Wednesday night (once a month?) in the basement of the electric company. 

Like I said, you will probably get your Class A, but it will be restricted. Big cities are notorious for doing that, because technically they aren't denying you. It just happened to a co-worker of mine who is a resident.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

i have a question, they say they want 2 letters of reference (not from relatives, not from police officers). so are they gonna take the word of my friends? or people you work for?


----------



## L-93 (Mar 9, 2008)

What kind of restrictions do they ususlly impose?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

hunting/target shooting...though if you pony up some cash and get a lawyer its been my exprience that you can get one for life and property( something I never understood cause lib's are all about " nothing is worth a human life)


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> hunting/target shooting...though if you pony up some cash and get a lawyer its been my exprience that you can get one for life and property( something I never understood cause lib's are all about " nothing is worth a human life)


"Life & property" was replaced several years ago by "all lawful purposes" which leaves a loophole for the licensing authority big enough to drive an 18-wheeler through.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

L-93 said:


> Hi,
> I would like to apply for a LTC permit and fully intend on taking any class necessary to fulfill certification requirements. I am currently filling out the permit and was told by a friend & a cop to be careful how I word the reason for requesting a license. My application is perfect and I do not have anything in my past that is questionable. I want to have a pistol for occasional target shooting and home protection. I live in Worcester.
> 
> Do I just keep to the point & write "Occasional target shooting and property protection"?
> ...


Well I'm not sure about the rest of you, but I know that worcester and be really slow at processing the LTC applications!! 
One of my friends lives in worcester and he had his application in for atleast 9-11 months! then he finially got it when he was hired by worcester pd!

So it might take an awful long time but keep putting in applications!

but all lawful is def the way to go!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

L-93 said:


> As far as certification courses go...clubs & individuals seem to charge $60 - $100 for the course. The Worcester PD charges $20 for residents. Are both the WPD & the private courses teaching the same stuff?


Well you can shop around they vary 20-100+ 
but you get what you pay for! I prefer the private courses b/c most of them will let you shoot! 
Which I'm sure that if you go to WPD they won't let you! Probably won't let you hold a gun! 
Which is the whole point of the Course!

?have you already applied?  

B/c if you haven't I believe that it's a requirement for the application! And if it isn't it just looks good!


----------



## C.O. I (Jul 12, 2006)

I would have to imagine that you would have a legit reason for wanting one for all lawful purposes such as your job or if your a business owner or even a land lord. Me personally I told the officer who interviewed me where I worked and he didnt even question it.


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

C.O. I said:


> I would have to imagine that you would have a legit reason for wanting one for all lawful purposes such as your job or if your a business owner or even a land lord. Me personally I told the officer who interviewed me where I worked and he didnt even question it.


A few years back I went in to renew my LTC (for Life and Property) which had expired, all I needed was a B or C for a shotgun and I actually told the firearms officer this. He wisely suggested that I renew for equivalent (Class A all lawful purposes) regardless of my current need. He felt that if down the road, I wanted to obtain a Class A it might be impossible depending on the political climate. Glad I took his advice. As Elmer Keith used to say, "better to have and not need than need and not have"!


----------



## L-93 (Mar 9, 2008)

rokurmthr61 said:


> Well you can shop around they vary 20-100+
> but you get what you pay for! I prefer the private courses b/c most of them will let you shoot!
> Which I'm sure that if you go to WPD they won't let you! Probably won't let you hold a gun!
> Which is the whole point of the Course!
> ...


No, I haven't applied yet. I need to take a course first.
#2 on page 1 of the application states that a Firearms Safety Certificate or Hunter Safety Course Certificate must be attached to the application.

Get what you pay for makes sense...I was just thinking if I took the WPD course & attached the WPD certificate to the application it might make them feel warm & fuzzy...

Hell...the WPD course is only $20 so I might just take it anyway, after I take one of the private classes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

L-93 said:


> No, I haven't applied yet. I need to take a course first.
> #2 on page 1 of the application states that a Firearms Safety Certificate or Hunter Safety Course Certificate must be attached to the application.
> 
> Get what you pay for makes sense...I was just thinking if I took the WPD course & attached the WPD certificate to the application it might make them feel warm & fuzzy...
> ...


For an LTC you need to have the Firearms saftey cert 
the Hunter saftey is only for FID


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

JohnnyW12781 said:


> I took the course in Worcester for $35.00 as a non-resident. I recommend taking it here. Officer George of the WPD conducts the course and he does a very nice job. He makes the time fly by and conducts the course in a manner which allows you to absorb all the information and retain it. I still remember everything he taught without referring to my notes and that was well over a year ago.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure you don't need the letters of recommendation anymore. When I applied for mine, all I needed were two references with names and telephone numbers....no letters. That was in the town of Grafton so I'm not sure if some towns/cities still require the letters or not.


you do now need 2 letters of recommendation! and you also need 3 references!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

What is with you and exclamation points?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

rokurmthr61 said:


> you do now need 2 letters of recommendation! and you also need 3 references!


MY BEST FRIEND IS SCHIZOPHRENIC!!

CAN HE WRITE BOTH LETTERS!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

94c said:


> MY BEST FRIEND IS SCHIZOPHRENIC!!
> 
> CAN HE WRITE BOTH LETTERS!!


:L:


----------



## L-93 (Mar 9, 2008)

rokurmthr61 said:


> you do now need 2 letters of recommendation! and you also need 3 references!


The application I printed from the state web-site requires:
1. 2 photographs
2. Firearms Safety Certificate
3. List name and addresses of 2 references

No letters of recommendation

Do you know if there is a city specific application I should be filling out for Worcester?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

L-93 said:


> The application I printed from the state web-site requires:
> 1. 2 photographs
> 2. Firearms Safety Certificate
> 3. List name and addresses of 2 references
> ...


Why don't you just call the Firearms Licensing Officer at Worcester PD? You have to set up an appointment to be processed anyway.

FYI- Worcester PD probably has upgraded to the digital licensing system so they use a webcam to take your photographs when you are processed. No more going out to pay money for a couple of passport photos. I wouldn't know for sure since I wasn't licensed through Worcester. The only way to find out is call them up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> Why don't you just call the Firearms Licensing Officer at Worcester PD? You have to set up an appointment to be processed anyway.


b/c he needs to take his LTC course! if you bothered to read the posts :-D


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

rokurmthr61 said:


> b/c he needs to take his LTC course! if you bothered to read the posts :-D


That doesn't mean he can't call them up to find out...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah*!* Read the post*!*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

God it's nice living up here...
1 page app., no photo, no NRA course, no prints, shall issue, 2 weeks later; DONE.

And by golly, we're the 4th safest state according to Morgan Quitno's compiled FBI CIUS stats.

Did I mention our LTC's only cost $10.00?
Renewals are $6.00 :mrgreen:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Gotta love NH baby!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> God it's nice living up here...
> 1 page app., no photo, no NRA course, no prints, shall issue, 2 weeks later; DONE.
> 
> And by golly, we're the 4th safest state according to Morgan Quitno's compiled FBI CIUS stats.
> ...


Our's are free Koz... 

edit: I would also like to thank andy for his new avatar.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> God it's nice living up here...
> 1 page app., no photo, no NRA course, no prints, shall issue, 2 weeks later; DONE.
> 
> And by golly, we're the 4th safest state according to Morgan Quitno's compiled FBI CIUS stats.
> ...


MA. Slogan: Say no to guns
NH Slogan: Say no to ghettos

Which is more effective?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I must be tired 94c, I don't get the joke..


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> I must be tired 94c, I don't get the joke..


If Ma. gun laws are stricter, then why more gun violence?

Because we have less guns and more ghettos.

You have more guns and less ghettos.

Just thinking out loud that Massachusetts should ban ghettos and not guns. That's all.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

stop thinking out loud


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Very existential 94!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

WaterPistola said:


> stop thinking out loud


It's the voices in my head.



KozmoKramer said:


> Very *existential* 94!


I Googled that word, twice, and still don't know what it means.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

94c;
I Googled that word said:


> means relating to or dealing with existence
> 
> try dictionary.com haha


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Two things 
1 I may just move to New Hampshire
2 I also would like to thank Andy for his new avatar. It is very nice and distracting


----------

